# 1976 sears tractor



## blackchevee3 (Aug 23, 2019)

tractor has a oh160 Tecumseh engine, ive replaced carb running good but id like to rebuild the walbor lmh 1-a that came with it I have a kit but want to find a new reusable Emulsion tube,


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can try amazon or ebay if you have the part number or carburetor number, I suppose.


----------

